# Easter Sunday Angel



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2006)

One Easter Sunday at church, an Usher was handing out bulletins as the folks came into the sanctuary. The pastor pointed out a young couple with a cute little girl. The pastor asked the Usher to be sure to ask the little girl her full name. The Usher figured the pastor was trying to learn the young coupleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s last name.

The young family came up to the Usher and he gave them a bulletin. The little girl was the very picture of a little angel. She had on a lacy white dress, white shoes on her feet, she carried a little white purse, on her head a pretty little white Easter bonnet, and she had the prettiest blonde curly hairâ€” the very picture of a little angel.

The Usher knelt down and asked the little girl her name. She said, â€œMary.â€ The Usher asked, â€œMary, what is your full name?â€ The little angel replied, â€œMary Ann Butler Come HERE!â€


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 23, 2006)

That joke remindes me of my little sister.  Once in a grocery store an aquaintence of our mom asked Carli her name and her reply was:  "Carli, but somethimes it's Carli Elizabeth, and when I'm really in trouble it's Carli Elizabeth Lloyd!"  The poor lady didn't know how to answer that one.  And then there was the time where she told a compleate stranger who remarked on how different my sisters and I looked.  Much to Mom's dissmay Carli repeated a jest that my older sister belonged to the Schwan's man while she belonged to the Milk Man.  Kids will say the darndest things won't they!


----------

